# Twentyfirst pond in ogden



## Fishermantony (Apr 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if the 21st street pond is open to fishing? The DNR is reporting that they have been stocking it latley.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

wide open, just don't get caught floating it. It opened 1.1.10, they just didn't advertise it. Fishing is sporadic.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The water is very stained from algie right now.
Fishing is slow.


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

What kind of fish still live their?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

rifleman said:


> What kind of fish still live their?


It has been a while obviously since I fished it but before they closed it there were trout,bass,carp,bluegills that I personally caught. I have talked to people that claimed to have caught catfish and one guy claimed to have caught a TM. Supposedly that is why they built the fence in front of the inlet. Another interesting tidbit on that water there was an article in the Standard Exagerator several years ago featuring a fellow that caught a pirahanna out of there.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I went there today for an hour or two. 3/4 of it now has signs stapled to trees saying "no trespassing, no fishing between signs" About the only place you can fish is near the parking lot and a couple spots on the back side. even there its hard to say if that wind we had didnt blow off some signs on the back side. wierd though because the signs have arrows pointing both directions, technically the path is a big circle so anywhere would be between signs. I caught nothing, but spent more time walking than fishing. I walked down to where the web and ogden converge and the weber was moving a pretty good clip.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

It is open, I see people fishing it every Friday; I have seen some people float it as well.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Twenty First Street Pond will not be a favorite place for me to fish.
Too many rules, too much closed areas and fish that have high levels of contamination in them.

I don't know why they even bothered to re-open it.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> Twenty First Street Pond will not be a favorite place for me to fish.
> Too many rules, too much closed areas and fish that have high levels of contamination in them.
> 
> I don't know why they even bothered to re-open it.


I'm kind of with you there, I thought the signs were a little too confusing. every time i stopped on the shore i found myself asking "can i fish HERE?" . The only other time i went is right after they opened it (there were no signs then) and even then on one cast i dragged up a rotting trout carcass from the bottom...doesnt speak very well for the survival rate if i snag a dead fish in that big pond.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Went last saturday me and the little one hooked on to some good bows in the 15" to 16" range power bait's seem to work fine slowed down about 11:00am packed it up and went to lost creek fish where biting also


----------

